# Ugliest Villagers / Villager Roasting Thread



## JustAWeavile (Nov 23, 2016)

So I just had a conversation with a friend on this and I'd love to see what people think on this topic. 
Don't get offended if you like a villager on here
Feel free to share memes 
I personally think Canberra is one mean looking koala with those angry eyebrows. And Jambette looks like pepe the frog


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 23, 2016)

I absoloutely cannot stand Alfonso. I think it's his color scheme that makes me dislike him so much... it just looks gross.
Also, Barold. Enough said.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 23, 2016)

Just no please, I dislike villagers too. But just no


----------



## N a t (Nov 23, 2016)

Me: "YO MAMA."

Goose: *cries in chicken*


----------



## Believe (Nov 23, 2016)

i hated hazel until i realized she made unibrow puns.


----------



## Grumpee (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't want to be mean, but I'd have to pick Harry. At first I thought it was Limberg, but then Harry moved in my town two days ago... My mind has now changed.. Harry just reminds me of a perverted slob. D: I'm sorry!!! I can't post links since I'm new.. but google him.. Eep.


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 23, 2016)

rilla, beardo, charlise, harry, katt, monique, all chickens


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 23, 2016)

Ah, I quite like Rilla  she's the least popular of the Sanrio villagers I know, but I find her quite pretty 

As for ugly villagers, to me Gloria is just awful. Rodney too. Hamsters and ducks aren't my favourite anyway but those two....not for me


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 23, 2016)

I just don't like the Rhinos. Especially Rhonda and Merangue. Harry, and Klaus kind of bug me too.


----------



## Odette (Nov 23, 2016)

Barold is disgusting, and looks like some pervy old man, ugh! I hate Tabby too, her face is so irritating... I kinda bullied her in my old town. I gave her embarrassing greetings and catchphrases, then I would beat her with my net until she cried. Awful I know 

Oh my gosh, found some old screenshots!



Spoiler


----------



## Amy-chan (Nov 23, 2016)

Stitches. Just Stitches mmkay you Stitches fangirls.


----------



## ashlif (Nov 23, 2016)

I hate Elise. Elise just looks weird with that lip-stick on and how big it is. :/


----------



## Invisible again (Nov 23, 2016)

Kidd. He's an annoying, creepy, anarchist goat who could possibly be gay. I'd go on, but I've ranted enough about him on other threads.


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 23, 2016)

I hate Peewee because he took a spot near the river in my old town, thus making it impossible to build a 3rd bridge, and wouldn't move out. Actually, I don't like gorillas in general, but Peewee is the worst one.

Oh wait this was supposed to be about ugly villagers right? Well he is also ugly!


----------



## Skip (Nov 23, 2016)

Marshal is a gross edge-lord squirrel and doesn't deserve any of the attention he gets.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 23, 2016)

Not a fan of Coco. Although I can see how she's appealing to some people, I just can't stand her. I've had her in 3 out of the 4 AC games. :/


----------



## JustAWeavile (Nov 23, 2016)

Odette said:


> Barold is disgusting, and looks like some pervy old man, ugh! I hate Tabby too, her face is so irritating... I kinda bullied her in my old town. I gave her embarrassing greetings and catchphrases, then I would beat her with my net until she cried. Awful I know
> 
> Oh my gosh, found some old screenshots!
> 
> ...



Omg this made me laugh 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ashlif said:


> I hate Elise. Elise just looks weird with that lip-stick on and how big it is. :/



Ew she looks like an ugly hipster.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AccfSally said:


> Just no please, I dislike villagers too. But just no



No thanks. I'll post what I please


----------



## Buster Bunny (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't find correct hating a villager just because of their appearance, the blame should be put in the artist who drew them like that.
Which make me reminds of Jessica Rabbit's "I'm not a bad girl, I'm just drawn like that!" or something like it.

I would not bully villagers just because I don't like them.

Instead I would just them move out like I did to Frobert, Jambette, Katt and a few others.

I personally don't like Coco, Stitches and Pietro designs.
Their personalities are not a problem, just not the kind of design which I want for a town.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 23, 2016)

Ugh where to begin?  Paula, Katt, Tabby, Rasher, Spork, all gorillas, all monkeys, all chickens, Barold, Monique, Rodeo, Diva, Jambette, Kyle, Cobb...the list goes on and on.


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 23, 2016)

Jambette. She terrifies me. Oh, sweet dreams?


Spoiler: ...










And I know this one is off topic but I had to show you guys?


Spoiler: Totally off topic, sorry










I just hate those damn non-dreamie villagers that won't move.


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey lolli, got your nose! ...oh


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 23, 2016)

Barold is so ugly, he looks like he keeps them magazines under his bed. Also Hazel's unibrow is not fleek, I think if she didn't have it she wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Nov 23, 2016)

I've taken a particular disliking to Monique. She's a pain in the neck and I've gotten her way too often in the first AC. Otherwise I don't really hate any villagers, though.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 23, 2016)

I find a lot of villagers kinda ugly tbh. Like I see nothing cute about Beau. He would be cute if his eyes weren't half closed all the time. And of course the obvious Harry, Barold, etc


----------



## JustAWeavile (Nov 23, 2016)

If I ever get a second copy of new leaf, I will get a town just for the worst designed villagers just for the lulz


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 23, 2016)

This isn't about who I hate, but I LOVE Cranston and Katt. They are my dreamies! (p.s. if anyone has them and doesn't want them, ill pay to take them)


----------



## Claude (Nov 23, 2016)

Mott looks like the neckbeard meme and Beardo looks like he has pubes.

Also, Coco freaks me out. It blows my mind that she's tier 1. What kind of Coraline nightmare did she crawl out of?


----------



## Odette (Nov 23, 2016)

JustAWeavile said:


> If I ever get a second copy of new leaf, I will get a town just for the worst designed villagers just for the lulz


That's not a bad idea! I would make the town a barren desert-like hell hole with weeds, rotten turnips and garbage everywhere! Let the ugly villagers suffer.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2016)

I've just always been confused by Tabby's design. I never understood why someone thought it was a good idea..


----------



## Gaby (Nov 23, 2016)

BAROLD. I don't understand his character design...


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 23, 2016)

Fine, since you think it's ok..

Villagers I think are ugly:

Diana, her colors are just ugh! Pastel is so overrated. I use to love it, but now I can't stand it.
Merengue, she's just plan ugly. I even invited her in a town once and kicked her out less than a week, because she was really boring.
Drago is hideous! He makes Jambette look adorable.
Barold, I don't like him either.
All gorillas


----------



## nami26 (Nov 23, 2016)

Odette said:


> Barold is disgusting, and looks like some pervy old man, ugh! I hate Tabby too, her face is so irritating... I kinda bullied her in my old town. I gave her embarrassing greetings and catchphrases, then I would beat her with my net until she cried. Awful I know
> 
> Oh my gosh, found some old screenshots!
> 
> ...



lolololol I'm crying, THOSE SCREENSHOTS LOLOL. and true I hate Tabby's face, I unfortunately have her in my town.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 23, 2016)

Welcome to the roast!

Now when Harry was living my town I avoided him. The only thing worse than a hippos smell was that ones face.

John Waters is suing you for stealing his mustache.

You know deep down Harry has some rooted hygiene problem. No one can pull off looking like they just emerged from a sewer so naturally.

Jambette has lips wild enough to make Kylie Jenner self conscious. With lips like that it's easy why all the male villagers are constantly visiting her. It's certainly not for her decor.

Marshal. You poor little emo/hipster hybrid. You got the look of Bieber and half the charm. At least you being a squirrel you and him both have something in common: you both enjoy eating nuts. 

Canberra constantly looks like she sat on an upside down stool. Her face is so ugly, mirrors actually shatter into the smallest pieces. That way they can't ever be repaired and look at that thing again.

Barold cant be too smart. A guy that dresses like a caveman yet lives in an office definitely has some issues. He looks like the creepy uncle that would tell you to pull his finger. Just make sure it really is his finger.

I don't particularly hate any of these villagers they just seem to be mentioned here once or twice. I tried to keep it PG (for the kids)


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Nov 23, 2016)

Oreoo said:


> Hey lolli, got your nose! ...oh



Hey... Mister... What did you say about mi petit bonbon?







But seriously, I agree with a lot of people here about Barold. He's downright ugly, and on top of that, he's a smug. If he were a cranky, I'd understand, but.... Eugh. Furthermore, if memory serves me correctly, He was a void infestation, so... Yeah.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 23, 2016)

Barold Rasher Beardo are... interesting actually I love them and I'm serious ^^
categories that I can't stand usually are anteaters and rhinos 
but many are just bland not exactly ugly
but Gruff! yes Gruff is just meh... and he is in my town right now


----------



## Odette (Nov 23, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> Welcome to the roast!
> 
> Now when Harry was living my town I avoided him. The only thing worse than a hippos smell was that ones face.
> 
> ...



OMG I can't breathe !!! LMAOOO


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 23, 2016)

AHAHAHA I'M DYING.  I LOVE MARSHAL BUT THAT DESCRIPTION THOUGH XD


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 23, 2016)

beardo..I'm fine with free expression and all but please put on some pants, there's kids around e _ e please get rid of your pubes


----------



## N a t (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't even feel bad when I see hate directed towards villagers I love. Everyone can hate and lile whoever they want, and these comments are all so funny.

Fuschia, you nasty peptobismol pink lookin gremlin with your nasty impassible blonde wig. That color scheme is absolutely horrid. Don't ever come near my town, please. And Zucker, looks far from Takoyaki to me. All I see is gravy on a moldy meatball that sat around for so long it came to life and grew tentacles. You can stay out of my town too. My love for octopi stops at you.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 24, 2016)

PAULA PAULA PAULA

Her stupid headband makes it look like she has a third friggin eye ugh I hate her so much


----------



## faceburn (Nov 24, 2016)

Bud and Benjamin.  They are two of my starting five.  I wish they would just move out.  How can a lion and a dog be so ugly?  Back in Wild World I had cool villagers like Whitney (my love).  

I also have boring Noami, Puddles (I hate frog), and Hamphrey.  None are memorable.  At least my 6th character is Marshal.


----------



## Paradise (Nov 24, 2016)

Lucha...


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 24, 2016)

Elise. She's hideous.


----------



## blackfeint (Nov 24, 2016)

i hate tammi. oh my god.

she moved into my town a while ago and she won't leave. she has the CREEPIEST eyes and a gross color scheme and i want her out of my village asap.


----------



## Marchworm (Nov 24, 2016)

Tbh I hate all monkeys, some gorillas, and all jocks! I have two jocks and one is moving in &#55357;&#56885;


----------



## Ezpiti (Nov 24, 2016)

Tabby is like a skeleton on the outside in the worst way possible, no skeleton cat should have a pig nose. honk honk, but i gotta say i still love her


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

gloria puts on too much makeuphahahahahhhah


----------



## namiieco (Nov 24, 2016)

diva

thanks bye


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 24, 2016)

BlooBelle said:


> I absoloutely cannot stand Alfonso. I think it's his color scheme that makes me dislike him so much... it just looks gross.
> Also, Barold. Enough said.



Alfonso looks like honey loops crossed with an alligator. Not gonna lie LOL. No offense to anyone who likes Alfonso, that's just what he reminds me of when I look at him. I don't exactly have a roast for any of the villagers I hate, but I think Roald is worth a mention.


----------



## papyrus (Nov 24, 2016)

some of these replies are savage LOL


----------



## JustAWeavile (Nov 25, 2016)

Canberra looks like a feminazi


----------



## LuigiDM (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 25, 2016)

*barold * hot lip injections

*biskit* hholy **** he looks like parasect

*quillson* when was the last time u washed ur hair

*tucker* ur supposed to be extinct

*prince* how

*cesar and al* horrifying

*harry* too hairy

*mathilda and marcie* evil

*canberra* brows on fleek

*bettina* hello welcome to mcdonalds can i take ur order

*rizzo* is it a hat? hair???????

*moose* get a haircut

*limberg* nice blush

*octavian* why are u so mad

*pancetti* uncomfortable


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 25, 2016)

I can name one from every species in Alphabetical Order. Here I go!

Alligator: Gayle- there is such a thing as "too pink" (would have been cooler if she were an albino gator!)
Anteater: Olaf- too posh for his own good
Bear: Paula- looks too human in the face
Bird: Jitters- he haunted me back in WW  no matter how many times I would reset, there he was...
Bull: Coach- can't stand to look at his unshaven mug...
Cat: Monique- again, looks too human in the face. This kind of thing bothers me!
Chicken: Egbert- looks like he suffers from extreme insomnia
Cow: Naomi- too much makeup
Cub: Barold- that mouth....those soulless eyes....the fact he looks more like a cranky old grandpa 
Deer: Fuchsia- hate her neon color scheme
Dog: Biskit- no pupils....that simply irks me
Duck: Gloria- haunted me in CF, all that shameless makeup!
Eagle: Frank: abhor his overall appearance
Elephant: Big Top- I really dislike the superhero villagers
Frog: Diva- enough with the human-looking villagers, Nintendo! It's freaky!
Goat: Gruff- what a disgusting face!
Gorilla: Al- he IS human, I swear! 
Hamster: Soleil- she's an angry little orange
Hippo: Harry- this guy smells. End of story.
Horse: Buck- awful design. He flat-out hates you, hence why he's so angry looking
Kangaroo: Rooney- Rocky wannabe. Should have been a jock if that's the case...
Koala: Canberra- she is so angry. and is smiling.
Lion: Mott- hate this guy. looks more like a smug. sickly yellow color scheme
Monkey: Elise- she IS human, I swear!
Mouse: Penelope- she is not a mouse, she is a RAT
Octopus: Zucker- for pete's sake, he has a toothpick jammed into his head!
Ostrich: Sandy- she's extremely plain.... why even bring her back?
Penguin: Iggly- he's annoying to look at with those round eyes
Pig: Truffles- super gross to look at!
Rabbit: Coco- she has no expressions. she is a soulless abomination that should have never been dug up from the ground...
Rhino: Renee- she looks like your average teen school bully
Sheep: Cashmere- cranky old grandma... -.-
Squirrel: Caroline- why do her eyes look so demented? why is she so red? (Kenan from Kenan & Kel) WHYYYYYYYY!?
Tiger: Bianca- it's cool she's a white tiger but....why do they insist on designing peppy villagers with angry eyes?
Wolf: Kyle- something about his overall design bothers me


----------



## JustAWeavile (Dec 1, 2016)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I can name one from every species in Alphabetical Order. Here I go!
> 
> Alligator: Gayle- there is such a thing as "too pink" (would have been cooler if she were an albino gator!)
> Anteater: Olaf- too posh for his own good
> ...



Best response I've seen

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleMissPanda said:


> I can name one from every species in Alphabetical Order. Here I go!
> 
> Alligator: Gayle- there is such a thing as "too pink" (would have been cooler if she were an albino gator!)
> Anteater: Olaf- too posh for his own good
> ...



Best response I've seen


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 1, 2016)

Beardo, Rilla, Jambette... *shudder*


----------



## phoenixfab (Dec 1, 2016)

Quillson, 99% of the hippos/rhinos (except for merangue) and like all of the chickens. Also Snake and most of the pigs (cough cough COBB cough cough)


----------



## papyrus (Dec 1, 2016)

Beardo genuinely disturbs me, also Jambette and them Kylie Jenner lips are just :x


----------



## Zireael (Dec 1, 2016)

Velma really disturbs me. She has a goatee. I mean, I guess it's supposed to be a joke because she's a goat but...  Why? I just hate everything about her appearance and even her name. It gives me bad flashbacks to Scooby-Doo and I truly _hated_ that show as a kid.


----------



## Minimo (Dec 1, 2016)

Odette said:


> Barold is disgusting, and looks like some pervy old man, ugh! I hate Tabby too, her face is so irritating... I kinda bullied her in my old town. I gave her embarrassing greetings and catchphrases, then I would beat her with my net until she cried. Awful I know
> 
> Oh my gosh, found some old screenshots!
> 
> ...



I'm literally crying from this post XD LOL "I know you're in there Tabby" XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LuigiDM said:


> View attachment 189293




I can't 

And I don't like Barold. Just looks like the type of thing to stare through your window while you sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Petey Piranha said:


> I don't even feel bad when I see hate directed towards villagers I love. Everyone can hate and lile whoever they want, and these comments are all so funny.
> 
> Fuschia, you nasty peptobismol pink lookin gremlin with your nasty impassible blonde wig. That color scheme is absolutely horrid. Don't ever come near my town, please. And Zucker, looks far from Takoyaki to me. All I see is gravy on a moldy meatball that sat around for so long it came to life and grew tentacles. You can stay out of my town too. My love for octopi stops at you.



You did not just say peptobismol XDDD I CAN'T LOOL


----------



## demondays (Dec 1, 2016)

I used to hate beardo but he kinda grew on me, but i hate genji, Cousteau, and all of the gorillas with a firey burning passion.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Dec 1, 2016)

Astrid. A damn eyesore she is. Who the hell designed her oh my god
Moose. He's obnoxious as hell and ugly as sin. What's worse is that he's a RAT. Eugh.
Truffles. So. Ugly. She looks better as a slice of bacon served with eggs and toast.
BAROLD. He creeps me out...
Elise. If she didn't have those blow-up doll lips or the mole would've been cute. Nope.
Harry. Just. No. Get your ugly hippo beard out of my life thanks.
Marshal. Overrated Justin Bieber marshmallow clone.
For gorillas. If your name isn't Cesar, Violet, Hans, or Rilla please walk off the nearest cliff.
WART JR. Ugly frog with an ugly name to match.
And I think that's it. :U


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 2, 2016)

to everyone **** talking Jambette: stay classy and remember: Jambette is Jambetter than you

Beardo is legit creepy and ugly tho, ngl
Quillson is p bad too... maybe he'll be the next to move out. lol he's tolerable compared to Beardo, at least to me. I almost never talk to him tho.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Dec 4, 2016)

Monique is pretty ugly


----------



## Mink777 (Dec 4, 2016)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> *biskit* hholy **** he looks like parasect



You and most of your villagers probably do too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleMissPanda said:


> I can name one from every species in Alphabetical Order. Here I go!
> 
> Alligator: Gayle- there is such a thing as "too pink" (would have been cooler if she were an albino gator!)
> Anteater: Olaf- too posh for his own good
> ...



Everything about you simply irks me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JustAWeavile said:


> Best response I've seen
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my. This is getting more heated than a Queenie with a bad haircut trapped in a pitfall :S


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> You and most of your villagers probably do too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't understand why some people like Tangy so much??? Oranges are the least popular native fruit and yet...


----------



## kingblook (Dec 4, 2016)

Katt is ugly and no one can tell me otherwise.

Also, with popular villagers- imo, most of them have ugly colors? Ankha has ugly colors, along with Marshal and Kyle. I love both, but Stitches and Julian are blinding. Marina is weird too, but I think all octopus villagers are. Tangy is just plain creepy.

I know a lot of people are gonna get mad at me for this lmao, but Julian and Tangy are actually both dreamies of mine. Stitches used to be until I kicked out all my non-blue villagers.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 4, 2016)

Bon Bonne said:


> Jambette is Jambetter than you



Lmaoooo I died, i love it
accurate
nothing but truth
yes


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 4, 2016)

Amahara said:


> I don't understand why some people like Tangy so much??? Oranges are the least popular native fruit and yet...


----------



## Corrie (Dec 5, 2016)

Can we please kill Barold?


----------



## TooManyBunnies (Dec 5, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> ...more heated than a Queenie with a bad haircut...


Is there another kind of Queenie?

I had Katt in my restarted town, and I immediately made her catchphrase "I'm ugly" and set out to kick her out ASAP. Thing is, once she was saying that instead of "purrty," I actually started to like her...but her house was in my way, so she had to go. Now she's moved into my backup town.

Hans, on the other hand. Ugh. I won't even talk to him.


----------



## ethergaunts (Dec 5, 2016)

most of the villagers look like they fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down, either because their design/color scheme is godawful, or because their home reflects that they have zero taste.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Dec 5, 2016)

That thread is kinda getting into a black list.

Be careful to not pick fights or hate other users just because they disagree...


----------



## Alyx (Dec 5, 2016)

Barold looks like something that crawled out from the bottom of the ocean and put a bear costume on. The first time I had Barold in my town, it took me a long, long time to figure out what he even was. "EUGH," was my verbal response, followed by ignoring him until he moved out, which happened to be, four months where he just wouldn't move.

I don't like any of the hippos, either. Most elephants are a no for me. I like Tia, though.


----------



## petaI (Dec 5, 2016)

truffles. nuff said


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Dec 5, 2016)

Harry the hippo, Barold the cub, Cobb or Truffles (both pigs) or Quillson the duck are some of the ugliest villagers in my opinion. If I had to pick one out of that list, it'd be Harry for sure. just his design doesn't look right at all.


----------



## Jackfrost (Dec 5, 2016)

Quillson, Frobert, and Diva!!! I had to kick those villagers out immediately since I couldn't stand looking at them


----------



## JustAWeavile (Dec 9, 2016)

Lol I see a triggered Biskit fan


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't know why people find Tangy ugly. I can understand if they are talking about her original design from the N64 and GCN games where the indents on her face were too visible and her eyes were a bit too big but in New Leaf (well actually in City Folk) they actually fixed that and she looks far better and cuter. She is pretty unique in my opinion and one of the first and very few fruit-based villagers the series has seen so far. As for a villager I find ugly, I would say Monique. I'm sorry but her hair and makeup REALLY doesn't fit a cat. Monique's also my least favourite cat villager.


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 9, 2016)

Ankha is another villager I hate besides Stitches. Clashing colors, ugly house interior, weird eyes.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 9, 2016)

ethergaunts said:


> most of the villagers look like they fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down, either because their design/color scheme is godawful, or because their home reflects that they have zero taste.



LMAO! This made me laugh way too hard.

Top of my personal hate list is Diva, Quillson, Rodney (I wish we could trade him for an Uchi hamster, but whatevs), basically all hippos, almost all of the elephants, and pigs except for Gala and Ganon.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

HopeForHyrule said:


> LMAO! This made me laugh way too hard.
> 
> Top of my personal hate list is Diva, Quillson, Rodney (I wish we could trade him for an Uchi hamster, but whatevs), basically all hippos, almost all of the elephants, and pigs except for Gala and Ganon.



GANUN AND HIS MINYANS HAV SNEEZED TEH ISLAND OF KORADAI!
___________________________________________

I think threads such as this should be monitored or moved to a different board to avoid becoming blackmail threads. Already people are starting arguments with each other.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2016)

Are we not going to mention how most of the new villagers are ugly as well?  Rilla, Cashmere, Plucky, and Candi, to name a few.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Dec 9, 2016)

What's a Blackmail thread?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Are we not going to mention how most of the new villagers are ugly as well?  Rilla, Cashmere, Plucky, and Candi, to name a few.



GIRRRRRRRRRRRL. CASHMERE IS THE BAE, WHAT?!?!?
lmao
nah but forreal, she's gucci


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2016)

okay i'm not sorry but i think diana is ugly / basic as **** and i can't stand her.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2016)

Ganon looks like he was designed by a 5 year old who watches an unhealthy amount of sonic the hedgehog a day.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't find too many massively ugly or anything...Merengue isn't the best, also don't like Rosie or Ankha and I've gone right off Stitches. Rocket is probably my most disliked. Gorrilas aren't my favourite anyway but she was one of my first move ins and then she wouldn't leave for ages...I also don't like the super hero thing.


----------



## MayorDavid (Dec 23, 2016)

Buck looks like he has fricking dot eyes and eyebrows. But literally his eyebrows are his eyes. He has the most ugly design, his eyebrows were painted and his eyes were removed.


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 23, 2016)

None of the pig villagers are good. Gala is OK but I still wouldn't endorse her.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 23, 2016)

Warszawa said:


> None of the pig villagers are good. Gala is OK but I still wouldn't endorse her.



Gala and Maggie are both good.


----------



## joshcrossing (Dec 23, 2016)

I have coco, but my mom came to my town and I was like, here is my favorite villager! 

My mom said, ooh cute creme bunny! ( She was facing away from my mom ) and then my mom tried to talk to her, and she turned around

OH GOD


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 23, 2016)

Gloria isn't fooling anyone with that horrible fake purple wig, and Diva just needs to stop why does she always find her way into my town UNWANTED like nooooo


----------



## lolyaylol (Feb 10, 2017)

Harry.
Shave your face right now.
And get out of my town while your at it.


----------



## Muna (Feb 10, 2017)

I would say that the ugliest are Jambette, Elise and Al but it's really hard to choose the winner. Moose, Katt and Canberra look pretty bad as well.


----------



## ams (Feb 10, 2017)

I am so glad this thread got bumped. I could have gone a lifetime without noticing that Beardo has pubes.


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 10, 2017)

Mathilda. She's so... just ew. I want her out of my second town asap...


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 10, 2017)

Pippy and Hopper... Yuck


----------



## JSS (Feb 10, 2017)

I had Canberra in my town and my goodness...


----------



## Paxx (Feb 10, 2017)

one word.

truffles.


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm surprised no one hates the tomato duck.


----------



## Richluna (Feb 10, 2017)

Amy-chan said:


> Stitches. Just Stitches mmkay you Stitches fangirls.



Me too, thought I was the only one, never understood why so popular


----------



## shannenenen (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh Rocket. That girl doesn't understand personal boundaries.
Cyrano is stalking me-- he's been a starting villager in EVERY. SINGLE. TOWN. I. START. And then he'll never leave. He's nice to my face, but I'm filled with dread every time I see him.
Jambette is the ugliest thing I've ever seen.
Hazel's unibrow is longer than my hair.
Coco looks like she's staring into your soul every time you talk to her.


----------



## SilkingOblique (Feb 10, 2017)

Lmao I'm sorry. This title. I just was scrolling through and I saw it and had to post that it made me spit out my tea. "Villager Roasting Thread" So official. So blunt. Hahahahahajfgdkgd.g.


----------



## Moonfish (Feb 10, 2017)

Odette said:


> Barold is disgusting, and looks like some pervy old man, ugh! I hate Tabby too, her face is so irritating... I kinda bullied her in my old town. I gave her embarrassing greetings and catchphrases, then I would beat her with my net until she cried. Awful I know
> 
> Oh my gosh, found some old screenshots!
> 
> ...





I know this is old but omg I'm dying. Those screenshots are hilarious!!


----------



## Moonfish (Feb 11, 2017)

ams said:


> I am so glad this thread got bumped. I could have gone a lifetime without noticing that Beardo has pubes.



Omg what!! Rofl who's great idea was this? Whoever designed him needs to reevaluate his life choices


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 11, 2017)

I would nominate to terminate this thread. Seriously, who bumped it back up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



JustAWeavile said:


> Lol I see a triggered Biskit fan



I have no regrets on the posts I made in this thread or anything I have posted in this sight. I'm glad to see that you have no recent activity on your profile.

On a side note. LOOK AT YOUR DREAMIES! Aren't they all tier 1/2. No reason to bash lower tier villagers because you don't have any!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 11, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I would nominate to terminate this thread. Seriously, who bumped it back up?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



TBH, wherever I see threads like this, I always have a feeling it's only aim for tiers that aren't 'popular'.


----------



## treetops (Feb 11, 2017)

The only villagers I personally think are ugly are Tank and Hippeux. Otherwise, I honestly find a lot of villagers to be cute or endearing.



JustAWeavile said:


> Lol I see a triggered Biskit fan



If you're going to make a thread on which villagers you find the ugliest, at least be polite and not resort to name-calling when you see somebody who doesn't understand why people hate Biskit or any villager. People can like or dislike whatever they want, that's all fine and good. But you're not doing any favours for yourself or for anybody if you do childish stuff like that.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 11, 2017)

Rilla is a mistake. why does she exist? who came up with that villager design and who allowed it?


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Feb 11, 2017)

Jambette, Quillson, Barold, Katt (all uglyyyy), Tiffany (hooooooe), Cashmere (BARF THAT FACE THOOOO), Harry (ewwwww), and Ganon (horrible, clashing design that could've been executed wayyyy better).
Most of the gorillas are...meh... Only ones I really like are Hans and Rilla.
Also, Marshal's design is OK, but it's very...anime.
...Wait. WAIT A DANG MINUTE. I JUST FIGURED OUT WHY HES SO POPULAR. HE LOOKS LIKE A GOTDANG BISHOUNEN!!!!


----------



## Durk (Feb 11, 2017)

I had both Charlise and Paula in my old town and I couldn't stand them at all. I don't really like any of the bear villagers at all.


----------



## nSound (Feb 12, 2017)

I just have pet peeves of Rhinos and Cows....

Sometimes they get VERY annoying, and their designs are
just pretty bad...

but this is my opinion ( I hate you patty!  )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 12, 2017)

I despise:

All gorillas but especially Rilla

Quillson

Tabby

Katt

Diva

Kyle

Paula

All chickens

All hippos

Benjamin

Jambette

Wart Jr.

Buck

Jitters

Cobb

Tammi

Naomi

Rodeo

Angus

Cashmere

Admiral

Sandy

Huck

Carrie

All goats except Chevre


----------



## Seashell (Feb 12, 2017)

I guess.. Deirdre kinda bothers me? Sorta looks like she has lips. Heh.


----------



## Tikikata (Feb 12, 2017)

I despised Tammi... I was so happy when she left my town, lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 12, 2017)

creamyy said:


> Rilla is a mistake. why does she exist? who came up with that villager design and who allowed it?



I agree! Of all the ways they could have done it, they chose to make it a hideous gorilla with bleached hair and heavy makeup.. Such a missed opportunity.. How about a bunny with drawn on whiskers and an overall dress? Or a bear cub? Those would have been much better and more suited to Hello Kitty


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 12, 2017)

Gruff. When I started ACNL he was a random move-in and he plunked his sorry green self in the WORST spot in town and WOULD NOT LEAVE. After he said he was moving and I said "okay, bye," he decided to stay. I eventually got so fed up and time traveled a couple months ahead, only talking to the villagers I liked, and he was gone.

I don't know why he's green, either. It's not even a nice green, he is literally puke green. Gross.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 12, 2017)

Hippeaux is probably the most hideous, in my opinion. His terribly designed face to his puke green colour, and outfit choice. I don't know how anyone thought that design was good.. I swear, the developers meant to create ugly villagers just to mess with us.


----------



## vel (Feb 12, 2017)

although not a villager, why does blanca look like the devil's incarnate without her mask


----------



## Loriii (Feb 12, 2017)

Rocco looks like an old geezer or construction worker who hasn't bathe for years XD He's one of my starting villagers. I couldn't wait for him to move the first time I saw his face lol but it's all good since he's gone now.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 12, 2017)

Hippeux
Chops
Elise
All the gorillas


----------



## Takeru (Feb 13, 2017)

I saw a few people say Rilla, but for some reason I think that she's really cute... like ugly cute.

I don't like Katt, and when she originally moved into my town she went right by a lot of my flowers so needless to say I was livid. I also used to dislike Bella a lot but she managed to grow on me when she was in my Wild World town.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 13, 2017)

Broffina is the ugliest thing in existence


----------

